# Altamaha WMA?



## Steve123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Who hunts the area around Lewis creek? Thought about going for the gun opener,  i fish the area a lot but never hunted WMAs much. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like i will be the only one hunting Altamaha wma on 10-15-11.


----------



## keowens31 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't help you out much with the deer hunting info, but i do hog hunt the area some.. I have never went and not jumped several deer. There should be lots of acorns down right now...


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2011)

keowens31 said:


> Can't help you out much with the deer hunting info, but i do hog hunt the area some.. I have never went and not jumped several deer. There should be lots of acorns down right now...



I have never been there, but from what I have heard, ANYplace on the Altamaha would be Awesome!

If you dont see or hear anything, take a nice sized log and bang it against a tree like 2 or 3 times and Listen...........


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Oct 9, 2011)

I havent hunted around there but might next year. I have a few topo maps of the area and there are some nice looking places all around there. While fishing, I have seen lots of hogs around the Lewis/Studhorse creek area. I see deer mostly on the north side of Lewis Creek out towards where the southern part meets the Altamaha again. While back in the slews off the main river catching bait is where I see them. I also have seen does in the woods around the duck hunting areas. Around Bulter/Champney Creeks. Good luck. Please post reports.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunatley, the locals poach that area year round.  They have no limits and no seasons.  I've seen boat loads of rednecks with center fire rifles before, during, and after spring turkey season hunting deer and hogs.  They don't even care if anyone sees them.  Used to be a great place to hunt, but be careful now, and don't go alone!


----------



## Steve123 (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks for the info guys.


----------

